# mac daddy 2 wedge



## hovis (Jul 17, 2013)

what a wedge!  the groves in my 60 degree vokey had worn right down so i thought i'd treat myself.  the spin this club produces is amazing.  even on hard greens i am getting alot of check.  i have a new ping tour 56 degree too and it out does this club by a long shot.  i got the 'u' grind option that has alot of relief i the toe and heel.  this realy allows you to open the face on tight lie's without the fear of skulling it onto the next tee.  the only negative is its already showing bad signs of wear after 3 rounds. perhaps i should have gone chrome rather than slate!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 17, 2013)

Are these the new ones?


----------



## hovis (Jul 17, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Are these the new ones?
		
Click to expand...

yes mate. out from last friday


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 17, 2013)

Any pics?  How much did you pay?

I'm going to try these as Mizuno well as T4s plus some Vokeys for good measure.


----------



## hovis (Jul 17, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Any pics?  How much did you pay?

I'm going to try these as Mizuno well as T4s plus some Vokeys for good measure.
		
Click to expand...

my friend is a club maker and charged me Â£80.  think they are going to retail around Â£85.  the grind options and increased spin will make your discision for you.  not sure how to load up the photo's  buts lots of photo's on google with some good close ups of the laser finished face


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice looking wedge mate :thup:


----------

